# Pembury Infertility clinic, Kent



## Cherrybrown (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey everyone
I'm new to this site, just wondering if anyone out there has been referred to Mr Wilcox & team at the new pembury hosp in Kent? My DH and I had our first appointment this week and are waiting to hear if we get the SSR funded on the NHS.. we meet the criteria for ICSI, it's just the SSR part that the nurse wasn't sure about!  
In brief, we have been trying since Nov 09, my tests have come back normal ( bloods and u/s) but DH has been dx with testicular failure  
he had 2 SA which came back Azoospermic in jan/feb and then an U/S and bloods which showed the presence of Varicoceles but with high FSH and LH, low Test. The Urologist at Maidstone ( Mr Cynk) has dx testicular failure on the strength of these resiults.  so, we are hoping the SSR will find us some (even just one!) little swimmer for ICSI!

I think it's Mr Wilcox who is at SEFC in Tunbridge wells who will be looking after us.... anyone had any similar experiences? 
lots of baby dust and prayers for all !!


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome to FF, Cherrybrown ! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship. It helped me a great deal throughout my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help.

There is a thread for SEFC Amberley House Tunbridge Wells click here and they may well be able to help answer some of your questions.

Here are some links I think you may find helpful

Male factors - you will find loads of info on SSR here...
click here

ICSI
click here

Fertility Information Guides 
click here

You may want to start a diary of your fertility journey 
click here

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi". 
click here

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site 
click here

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support and information.

Pinkcat


----------



## Wishing1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi Cherrybrown

Me and hubby are under Mr Wilcox and the team, Lovely new hospital. 

Really hope everything goes well, sorry im new to all this!

glad they are working for you  hopefully you will have the pitter patter soon


----------

